# Calvin's Latin translation



## yeutter (May 25, 2008)

The Latin translation of the text in Isaiah does not match the Vulgate. No changes of substance, that I have found, but I note the translation is not the same. Do we know why Calvin did his own translation?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 26, 2008)

yeutter said:


> The Latin translation of the text in Isaiah does not match the Vulgate. No changes of substance, that I have found, but I note the translation is not the same. Do we know why Calvin did his own translation?



With the emergence of the Renaissance, the Vulgate came to be recognized as unreliable (contrary to the Council of Trent which declares this 'translation' to be inspired and anathematizes those who disagree), and Calvin produced his own translation and wrote in Latin (cf. his writings) to allow for a wide readership ('ecclesiastical language') across Europe. His translation goes back to the original languages, whereas Rome continued to produce translations based on a rather unreliable translation. 
Calvin attacks Trent's position, see his Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent – with the Antidote (1547) thus: “There are four heads: First, they ordain that in doctrine we are not to stand on Scripture alone, but also on things handed down by tradition. Secondly, in forming a catalogue of Scripture, they mark all the books with the same chalk, and insist on placing the Apocrypha in the same rank with the others. Thirdly, repudiating all other versions whatsoever, they retain the Vulgate only, and order it to be authentic. Lastly, in all passages either dark or doubtful, they claim the right of interpretation without challenge.” 
Your question is valid but must not be viewed outside its historical context. Also cf. the role of Robert Estienne.


----------



## yeutter (May 29, 2008)

*Calvin's Latin Bible*

Has anyone collected all of Calvin's Latin translations and published them? He probably did not translate the entire Bible, but it would be interesting to see the portions he did translate. It might be fun to see it published in parrallel columns with the Vulgate.


----------



## Archlute (May 29, 2008)

yeutter said:


> The Latin translation of the text in Isaiah does not match the Vulgate. No changes of substance, that I have found, but I note the translation is not the same. Do we know why Calvin did his own translation?



Probably for the same reasons that modern ministers write their own translations at times for pulpit use. 

If you have the ability, and you find that there are no translations available in your own language that really capture the thrust or sense of some passage or phrase as well as you would like, or maybe there is a translation that gets it right at one point but then happens to be deficient at another, then you will find it better just to smooth out one of your own, rather than always having to correct these points from the pulpit in a manner that detracts from your sermon or requires you to cut and paste the best renderings from various versions together every week.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe almost or near almost can be found in the Corpus Reformatorum, (Opera Calvini). Also I am no expert but the latin of Jerome's time and Reformation Latin are not the same. I just started classical roman latin and I already notice the difference in Calvin's latin and Jerome. But on this I'm not an expert.


----------

